
Slack is Down - fjordan
https://status.slack.com/?
======
dsr_
It's harder (but not impossible) to have complete service lossage like this in
a federated protocol.

That's why you didn't hear about the great email collapse of 2006.

~~~
dqv
>That's why you didn't hear about the great email collapse of 2006.

Wait, is this a joke or was there really a great email collapse in 2006?

~~~
dsr_
No, but Microsoft experienced one today.
[http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/7/14841258/microsoft-
account-...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/7/14841258/microsoft-account-
outage-march-2017)

------
ptrptr
Slack is down, productivity goes up... after using it for a while I find it
does communications within a team well but does almost nothing to increase
collaboration, so I guess slack is in area which apps like Discord will
disrupt.

~~~
RussianCow
I don't disagree with you, but in what way do you think Discord will "disrupt"
Slack with regards to collaboration?

~~~
astrodust
Discord's a compelling alternative, but it's just another flavour of same. If
you want distributed you need something more like IRC or at least federated
XMPP.

~~~
RussianCow
I don't think making it distributed solves the productivity problem, though.

------
mcrittenden
Seems to be up for me again. I wonder if 8 minutes of downtime is enough to
warrant a post-mortem blog post.

~~~
oxguy3
Eh, I don't think a post-mortem is really necessary. They said it was a broken
code change on the status page. If they wrote a post-mortem, it'd probably
just say "A team member forgot to foobar the bazqux when deploying an update.
We immediately followed our playbook for rolling back a failed deployment and
restored service within 9 minutes."

------
bernardlunn
I stopped using Slack. It is a productivity drain.

~~~
avenoir
Using MS Teams at the office and I couldn't agree more. It's useful about 30%
of the time. The other 70% is sharing giphies and news links.

~~~
aantix
I wish they had an option to _only_ notify me of images and gifies. I have no
idea what the other stuff is about..

------
mcrittenden
[https://status.slack.com/2017-03/c0923f37c54988ec](https://status.slack.com/2017-03/c0923f37c54988ec)
\- basically just said that there was a broken code change which they
reverted.

------
rudolf0
>The status.slack.com was also overloaded during this time and it may have
been inaccessible.

This is starting to become a common theme...

